# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > Λογισμικά Σχεδίασης >  >  ερωτηση για το προγραμμα ''proteus''

## stratospsar

Γεια σας παιδια θα ηθελα να σας ρωτησω πως θα αλλαξω τιμη απο ποτανσιομετρο στο προγραμμα proteus.Εχω βαλει ενα ποτενσιομετρο στι κυκλωμα μου και δεν μπορω να μεταβαλλω την αντισταση του.

----------


## billtech

πρεπει να επιλεξεις το ποτενσιομετρο με ACTIVE και οχι Device.
ετσι θα αλλαζει τιμη.

----------


## stratospsar

ναι ναι δικιο εχεις το βρηκα,σ'ευχαριστω πολυ φιλε !!!!!!

----------

